# 36" Walk behind mower conversion



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Look at Motenergy ME1004. It is designed to replace small engines on various small garden tractors, mowers, etc. Nice thing about it if your implement has a clutch, you can run it directly from the battery pack without a motor controller.


----------



## Eric67 (Jul 10, 2021)

Ok, so the ME1004 is 24-48 volts and 200amp rated. Can anyone suggest a battery setup that will cut grass for 90 minutes? Is there an affordable option?


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a rough cut Swisher 44" that pulls 50-60A on medium grass. I also have a Husqvarna riding mower with two blade deck (don't remember the size), it pulls about 70-80A just for the deck. I would say in your case it's reasonable to plan for 60-70A of draw, so about 100Ah for 90 minutes. I imagine that would be quite a heavy battery even being Lithium (over 100lb likely). If you really need to run it for 90 minutes, perhaps consider building two batteries, like 7 module Nissan Leaf 66Ah (usable typically about 50Ah).


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

cricketo said:


> I have a rough cut Swisher 44" that pulls 50-60A on medium grass. I also have a Husqvarna riding mower with two blade deck (don't remember the size), it pulls about 70-80A just for the deck. I would say in your case it's reasonable to plan for 60-70A of draw, so about 100Ah for 90 minutes. I imagine that would be quite a heavy battery even being Lithium (over 100lb likely). If you really need to run it for 90 minutes, perhaps consider building two batteries, like 7 module Nissan Leaf 66Ah (usable typically about 50Ah).


What is the voltage to go with those currents? About 50 V (using components intended for nominally 48V), perhaps?


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

brian_ said:


> What is the voltage to go with those currents? About 50 V (using components intended for nominally 48V), perhaps?


Correct, this is in the context of ME-1004 which is specifically wound to put out 3200RPM at 48V. In my case it will be typically 57 down to 50 or so, without a motor controller.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Switch packs every 30 minutes or it's going to be a pig to maneuver


----------

